# Networking making computer unstable?

## Dheath

I have had a few problems in my computer stability. Like a few times a month my computer will freeze totally. I see what is on the screen but nothing moves and I can not get it to start the shutting down sequence by pushing the power button quickly. It seems to be quite impossible to pinpoint the issue. Temperature doesn't seem to affect it. Nor can I see anything interesting with top, iostat, sar or /var/log/messages.

I have noticed that when I have quite (5-10) many torrents active on Azureus and the torrents are very active the computer will more likely crash. Of course it has been crashing with out any torrent activity. At first I tough that it must be some kind of IO issue but by generating a lot IO with other means I did not get it crashing.

For completely other reasons I added CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED and CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER to my kernel. Nothing else yet. Now that I start VirtualBox and start a virtual machine with "Bridged adapter" networking with vbox0 the computer seems to crash always. Without these in my kernel it works.

Edit: "Not attached", "NAT" and  "Internal Network" works but when I change it to "Bridged Adapter" or "Host-only Adapter" it will crash immediately.

Thus far these are the only things that I can say be affecting the crashing.

Can some strange networking make my computer crash like this?

/etc/conf.d/net

```

bridge_br0="eth0 vbox0"

config_eth0="null"

# VM:

tuntap_vbox0="tap"

tunctl_vbox0="-u dheath"

config_vbox0="null"

config_br0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_br0="-t 10"

rc_need_br0="net.eth0 net.vbox0"

brctl_br0="setfd 0","sethello 1","stp off"

```

64-bit

Baselayout-2

4 CPUs

Any other places where to start looking?

How can I even debug a complete halt of the system?

----------

## Jaglover

Looks like hardware problem to me.

----------

## shazeal

Have to agree its a hardware issue, a friend had a computer acting similar to this. It would lockup whenever he had a few downloads going or played any online games, or sometime just while 'idle'. It also crashed our switch when this happened. Ended up being the onboard lan was faulty, RMAed the motherboard and issue went away.

----------

